# Engagement Shoot at my Fave Bombed out Building



## bennielou (Aug 1, 2011)

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 1, 2011)

I love 8, 9, 10.  Not a fan of the other ones.  Come on Cindy.. you know better than that.  What is up with the fake lens flare on #1?


----------



## GeneralBenson (Aug 1, 2011)

Super cool location! I really like the last two.


----------



## bennielou (Aug 1, 2011)

Tough crowd. LOL.  I know well enough to give the client what they want.   When they filled out the questionaaire, they wanted bling, vintage, and drama.  I also put in the straight stuff for mom and dad.     I've been around long enough to know that fad's fade, and good clean photography is forever.  8,9,10 are my faves too, but I don't work for me.  I'm not one to play the " the Art-teest, and you know nothing....silly client" card.  I get paid to give 'em what they ask for.  I'm like the cake lady, but cooler. Hehe.
Btw, I kinda dig the fake flare.  Your mileage may differ.
Still love ya!


----------



## bennielou (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks General!  I love this location too.   It's this old Cotton Mill, and it looks like a war zone in many spots.  Bummer is, is that they are redoing it and making it all "pretty".
No Pretty!  
I LOVVVVVVVE the look of all the chaos!


----------



## behanana (Aug 1, 2011)

I love #3, the door is a great background. Also like #9 & 10 with the pillars.


----------



## mwcfarms (Aug 1, 2011)

I like all of them except number 1, a bit too saturated for my liking. I think the natural shots are more believable and showcase the couple more.


----------



## bennielou (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks you guys.  I try to give a lot of variety on the photos (over 150 return).  A bit of this.  A bit of that.  I agree with you, Dee.  I'm more a fan of the straight stuff.  Thanks so much for all the feedback!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool stuff, also a fan of 8, 9, and 10.  Glad to see you posting again, Cindy.


----------



## bennielou (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks George.  Can't wait to see you again. 

Ok, just an observation, and maybe a point of topic?????  While clients like the new funky fads, photogs more appreciate the straight stuff.  Why is that?  Should we steer the client away from fads (which they seem to dearly love?)  I take all these photos, and work them up the way they *think* they want them, and they always pick the straight photo for enlargement.

Basically, I have found, that if I include the "funky" on my blog and FB, clients book.  But they almost NEVER chose that photo for enlargement.  They go for the mommy safe stuff.  They like the funky, but it's not a big reprint job for me.

Me thinks that for the initial sales, all the funky.  For real life stuff, it's pretty much the classics.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 1, 2011)

I care more about what other photographers say and like than what the clients like.  It is very rare that clients do not like what the other photographers love.  It doesnt work the other way around though.

If they dont like they way I process stuff, more than likely I was never hired to be the photographer anyway.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 1, 2011)

#8 could be a screen shot from a new blue-ray release, very nice!


----------



## bennielou (Aug 1, 2011)

I prove every day that what other photographers say have little impact on my business:

1. I get a real live check, cash, or credit card slip from clients.  I have a few clients who are also professional photographers, but otherwise no checks, cash, or credit from other photogs.
2. You would be surprised what a client loves.  The might want every exit sign gone.  Never know.  I make a lot of money off of photographer who think that other photographers have all the answers.
3. Yes, if they don't like you, your photos, your processing, or your attitude, they go elsewhere.  That's the deal.
4.  I only get contacted by clients who like what we do. If they hate what I do, they wouldn't book an appointment to meet me, right?  I also book a lot via online.  It's the photo that counts to them.  Never have I had a client tell me I wasn't in the rule of the thirds.
5.  I'm still paying for my office and my home from client bookings after almost ten years of business.  If I listened to what every photographer told me what to do, I would have been out of business years ago.

Again, your mileage may vary.  I like to hear from other photographers though.  I just selectively listen.


----------



## bennielou (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks so much Trevor It!


----------



## indioli (Aug 1, 2011)

If it was me, I'd prob want to shrink down the double chin a bit on #2  :/

I definitely agree with you that what makes the client happy is what matters most.  You are not being paid to follow rules you are being paid to please your clients, who are paying you.  They are the ones who keep the images, not the cantankerous people on here who make useless comments!  
Also, where is the fun in taking the same pics as everyone else?  Using your own creativity is what makes you stand out from the crowd!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 1, 2011)

All I was saying is, have you encountered many processings where it is well received by professional photographers but not by clients?


----------



## bennielou (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks for the double chin thing.  Totally didn't notice!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 1, 2011)

I have more chins than a chinese phonebook.


----------



## bennielou (Aug 1, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> All I was saying is, have you encountered many processings where it is well received by professional photographers but not by clients?



Yes and no.  There have been occassions where I have won awards by photography groups, but many more that I have been told I'm over doing things.  Same photo with different results.  

But at the end of the day, my clients are the ones who pay me, and keep me afloat.  I don't have another job.  This is what I do, so I really attention to what the clients want.

I like to post here, because I get good advice about cropping and soforth.  Sometimes, people tell me things I never even saw, and I appreciate that.  Sometime I encounter trolls (I don't think you are one).

I don't want to disrespect what is said here.  But I will keep my brand. (Overly processed skin, super bright paint in colors, and vintage actions).

As for your question, I rarely follow the advice of other photographers.  I do in certain areas (cropping, exposure, lighting), but on other forums like DWF, people understand that.  It's not that I'm dissing you.  It's because I am hanging on to my branding.    I don't want EVERY job, just the jobs that are right for me.


----------



## photogir2002 (Aug 2, 2011)

bennielou said:


> I prove every day that what other photographers say have little impact on my business:
> 
> 1. I get a real live check, cash, or credit card slip from clients.  I have a few clients who are also professional photographers, but otherwise no checks, cash, or credit from other photogs.
> 2. You would be surprised what a client loves.  The might want every exit sign gone.  Never know.  I make a lot of money off of photographer who think that other photographers have all the answers.
> ...



I so agree with you. Why try to impress other photographers if the people who are paying you like your work!? Hello, it is about the clients not the arrogance of another photographer who thinks he knows more. At the same time, getting constructive criticism from these photographers is a good thing too, but I'm not about to hinge my entire love of the job on one photographer's opinion of my work or even five photographers...not if the clients who hired me like my work. You make more sense on here than a lot of these photographers, I swear.


----------



## useakme (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice location - makes for a wide variety of photos. I would have preferred more natural shots though, but that's just my preference. At the end of the day if the client is happy, that's all that matters. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnh2005 (Aug 7, 2011)

bennielou said:


> Thanks George.  Can't wait to see you again.
> 
> Ok, just an observation, and maybe a point of topic?????  While clients like the new funky fads, photogs more appreciate the straight stuff.  Why is that?  Should we steer the client away from fads (which they seem to dearly love?)  I take all these photos, and work them up the way they *think* they want them, and they always pick the straight photo for enlargement.
> 
> ...



I think the reason people book you "because" of your funky stuff is because they like your creativity.  They did your style.  They enjoy your work.  They don't pick those photos for enlargement because they want the really nice "status quo" up on their walls.  They want the classic elegant look.  

While all of that is being said, the advice given by other photographers about "rules" can still be applied while being funky and can make the funky shots even better.  In the end the better you are, the more bookings you get.  The better you are the sales you get from the bookings.  Making your clients happy with the shots get you more referrals.  Take the advice you get apply it where it is appropriate and skip over the stuff that won't make you more profit.


----------



## bennielou (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks John.  Always good advice.  The rules are there for a reason, and you are right about that.


----------



## kwik (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice work.  I like the shots.  For some reason #5 bugs the hell out of me.  Just don't like her position.  Looks awkward.  But all in all nice shots.  I enjoy them.

And I agree with most of what has been said.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## billydoo73 (Aug 13, 2011)

i love your attitude!  don't strive to impress tech junkies, i have spent too long on forums trying to do that in my younger days.  in the end it does not matter what others think of your art except for your clients.

do what "you" do and NEVER change.  your clients will find you if they like your style.  doing something your not makes you average.  do what you do best and repeat that over again...


----------

